# Moving to Madeira



## Metromole (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello people,

Am currently living in Istanbul but am thinking about getting waaaay out of the metropolis and moving to Madeira as I miss the greenery of Scotland but not the weather. I know there is a British School there which follows the Scottish curriculum and I have an 7 year old daughter so a good school is essential. Does anyone have any info about building a life as a single mum with young kids on the island? What can people do socially and is it super expensive to live there? 

Any info or tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Whereas I love Maderia as a holiday destination I'd find the restraints on living on a relatively small island full time too restrictive for us,
cost of living ? try this one Cost of Living in Portugal. Prices in Portugal.

Cost of Living in Funchal, Portugal. Prices in Funchal.


----------

